# Business Name Questions



## Badger (Apr 3, 2013)

Is there a place to find out about rules for naming a business?  Like how different does a name have to be from another business and things like that?

I would love to have the word "badger" in my business name and there is already a "Badger Balm" business that makes lip balms and soaps and other products.  Am I out of luck or can I do something similar but different?

ps I am not ready to sell my soap yet, but I have been thinking about a name since seeing questions about names on the forum and because I would like to have something on soap label's for friends and family.


----------



## marghewitt (Apr 3, 2013)

Check with your local Courthouse and do lots of online searches!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 3, 2013)

Check with your county and state registrars. They are the ones who appeove and deny business names. It would be in the same department where you file for a business license.


----------



## Badger (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you, I did not know how that worked.  I will check it out and see what I can find


----------



## Ruthie (Apr 4, 2013)

Badger, I asked a similar question a while back, and Chay answered about checking out info online.  He mentioned trademarks and you can find that website and type in the name and see what comes up.  My thread was something like ""How did you go about naming your business?"  Good luck!


----------



## Clementine (Apr 4, 2013)

Badger, start here

http://www.sba.gov/content/how-name-business

Lots of useful information.

Clem


----------



## ParkSoap (Apr 4, 2013)

Your secretary of state website will have all the info. you need. You can do name searches, and they will list rules that apply to naming your business. If a name is available, you're free to take it. Pretty simple. Business formations are always done at the state level, so that's where you need to start. 

http://www.sec.state.ma.us/cor/

Trademarking is an entirely separate matter. Let's say you want to name your business Badger, Inc. and the name is available in your state, so you take it. There may be another Badger, Inc. in a different state, but unless they've trademarked their name and they happen to be in a similar line of business as you are, they can't do anything about you using the name. You can run trademark searches as well, just to see if any of the business names you're considering have been trademarked. 

http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/gate.exe?f=tess&state=4001:tq05j6.1.1


----------



## Badger (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you both for the information.  I think I will be able to get something that will work for me if I am looking through things right  Yay!


----------



## Lbrown123 (Feb 10, 2015)

Also you may search on Facebook. I found that the name I liked was used in three other states. To avoid confusion I am thinking of a new name for WHEN I start. Right now I just want better labels for my soaps I gift.


----------

